# On a cut - best sauce/flavouring with little/no carbs and low cals?



## SonOfZeus

Sup!

So I'm on a cut, currently eating 4 meals a day which looks like:

Meal 1 - 80G Oats, Scoop Whey, Banana

Meal 2 - Lean Meat Sandwich w/ Salad + Mayo/Homous

Meal 3 - Lean Meat + Salad + Mayo/Homous

Meal 4 - Lean Meat + Salad + Mayo/Homous

Lean meats are chicken, turkey, tuna etc. The reason for using mayo/homous is because they're low in carbs, as I don't want carbs after meal 2, however both are quite high in calories and some have advised against (but I'm losing weight etc so they're fine for now..) However, is there anything you guys can reccomend to replace them, low/no carbs, low in calories, taste good and makes a meal less boring?

Preferably shop bought, don't really want to have to make up anything, something I can just chuck on with the grub and chow down!

Cheers


----------



## benicillin

Would you not be better replacing the oats with eggs? Seems strange to have oats when you're trying to cut carbs so much.


----------



## gerg

(red pepper) pesto?


----------



## Guest

French's yellow mustard has next to no carbs in.


----------



## SD

Any powdered seasoning from tesco's such as Jamaican Jerk, BBQ, Cajun Chicken, they are all in the spice aisle.

Think Nandos sauces arent high in carbs? A few carbs won't hurt as you obviously arent doing a keto diet.

SD


----------



## doylejlw

yer nando's sauces are really low in carbs  5 grams has only got 0.3g carbs in it


----------



## SonOfZeus

benicillin said:


> Would you not be better replacing the oats with eggs? Seems strange to have oats when you're trying to cut carbs so much.


I'm trying to keep carbs down.. not eliminate them completely (hence I'm not on keto).

Okay i'll look into nandos sauces, any particular recommendations?


----------



## doylejlw

WannaGetStacked said:


> I'm trying to keep carbs down.. not eliminate them completely (hence I'm not on keto).
> 
> Okay i'll look into nandos sauces, any particular recommendations?


 depends how spicy you like your food, for me i love extra hot


----------



## SonOfZeus

doylejlw said:


> depends how spicy you like your food, for me i love extra hot


Ah not very hot tbh!


----------



## doylejlw

WannaGetStacked said:


> Ah not very hot tbh!


 ah you wimp :lol:

Try the mild one mate aint to hot.


----------



## SonOfZeus

doylejlw said:


> ah you wimp :lol:
> 
> Try the mild one mate aint to hot.


Haha if its too hot you cant taste the food! Where's the fun in that! :tongue:

Sweet I'll ask the old dear if she can grab some when she next goes shopping. :thumbup1:


----------



## SonOfZeus

Mums doing a shop tonight and Nandos Mild Peri-Peri sauce has been requested! :thumb:


----------



## craftybutcher

Nandos have chakalaka peri peri which is 0.4g very nice in my opinion.


----------



## SonOfZeus

Got the mild peri-peri... mild isn't what I'd call it! A lot hot than i was expecting haha, it's quite nice though. Although my mouth and lips were on fire afterwards!!


----------



## evad

some ive used are soy sauce (low salt version), chilli powder and other spices such as paprika

mostly use soy sauce though


----------



## t hall gym

yeah nandos mild still pretty hot gives me ring sting next day if i have to much


----------



## doylejlw

was it lol they do a lemon and herb one aswell


----------



## chrisba

WannaGetStacked said:


> Got the mild peri-peri... mild isn't what I'd call it! A lot hot than i was expecting haha, it's quite nice though. Although my mouth and lips were on fire afterwards!!


I wonder if they do any sauces that make your balls bigger....:laugh:

Get it down you! You'll soon get used to it. The extra hot one is pretty good.


----------



## macrylinda1

mikex101 said:


> French's yellow mustard has next to no carbs in.


Any powdered seasoning from tesco's such as Jamaican Jerk, BBQ, Cajun Chicken, they are all in the spice aisle.

Think Nandos sauces arent high in carbs? A few carbs won't hurt as you obviously arent doing a keto diet.

___________________

watch free movies online


----------



## MissBC

SD said:


> Any powdered seasoning from *tesco's such as Jamaican Jerk, BBQ, Cajun Chicken, they are all in the spice aisle.*
> 
> Think *Nandos sauces *arent high in carbs? A few carbs won't hurt as you obviously arent doing a keto diet.
> 
> SD


ditto to that

also a small amount of bbq sauce or ketchup isnt going to hurt just use it in moderation.


----------

